# Cockatiel sticking his head through the bars



## marru (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello, I just very recently became a bird owner, my bird has been with me for a week. 








I got both the cage & the bird from a pet store, they said that the cage is absolutely fine for the bird.

However, last night my cockatiel put his head through the cage bars. It really scared me because I thought he'd get stuck. He seemed to be fine though. However for some reason he does that more and more frequently. What can I do about this?


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm sorry that your pet store told you that; the bars are too far apart for safety. Yes, your bird CAN get stuck and get hurt or die in any cage with bars wide enough to get his head through. A very expensive and frustrating problem for the pet store to have put you in! Unfortunately most pet store employees really don't have the knowledge to give advice on most of the species they work with, especially birds, unless it is a specialty store and sometimes not even then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sticking heard through bars*

Will the pet store let you exchange the cage? I agree with SilverSage; the bars are too far apart. For your bird's safety, find a cage with bars about 1/2 inch apart.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are bars too big! The cage sounds have a 1/2 inch bar spacing.


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

You need to get a cage with bars 1/2 inch apart, otherwise your bird could get stuck and seriously injuring or killed.
That cage has bars too far apart, like mentioned above.

Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

That cage is for a larger bird. Your tiel's bars need to be a bit closer together. You quickly need to get a tiel cage or your little guy will get caught in the bars. Hurry please! The person who told you this cage is okay doesn't know anything about this obviously. Good luck! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

